# Help with kinds of perches!



## kcabhaselrig (Aug 14, 2011)

We are newbies and have built a loft like the redrose starter loft. It came out really nicely, but now we don't know what to do on the inside! 

Please give us your opinions about what kinds of perches to use. We are getting 24 young white homers in about a week (1-4 months old) and need to prepare! We currently have 6 adult rollers hanging out on some wicker bookshelves.

Will appreciate any and all advice!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

"T" perches are the easiest to make and conserves room.. but..as they mature they will need a place to nest or else they will do it on the floor..so that is why I like deep box perches..so they can use those to play house... no breeding goes on in them they are too small for that..but the use of fake eggs is fine. If your going to breed you will need a breeding area with nest boxes as well.


----------



## kcabhaselrig (Aug 14, 2011)

How should the T perches be spaced (side to side, and vertically)?

What's your opinion about the birds' droppings? 

And with the T perches, the droppings just go on the floor then, right?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

kcabhaselrig said:


> How should the T perches be spaced (side to side, and vertically)?
> 
> What's your opinion about the birds' droppings?
> 
> And with the T perches, the droppings just go on the floor then, right?


yes the T perch should be long enough and wide enough so the bird below does not get pooped on and the droppings fall on the floor. here is link to a pic..

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL150/9001338/16579737/383035884.jpg


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those perches have the best of both worlds. The T perch, and the V perch under it. The birds like the T perches, as they can even lay down on them, and the V under them protects the bird underneath from being pooped on. The T perches are good also for a cold climate, as the birds can cover their feet with their feathers to keep them warm.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

I would go with the box perches they are easy to clean and the birds really like the way they feel .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

PigeonVilla said:


> I would go with the box perches they are easy to clean and the birds really like the way they feel .


I have to agree.. that would be my first choice if you have the room.


----------



## kcabhaselrig (Aug 14, 2011)

Can you mix the types, or would that cause fights?

Right now, we have 3 book shelf units in the loft, so about 12 double-wide (24") box perches. But we only had 6 rollers, so that was working out --- plenty of space. 

If the boxes are made to be 12"x12", do they share those? Or do you need one of those per bird?


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

kcabhaselrig said:


> Can you mix the types, or would that cause fights?
> 
> Right now, we have 3 book shelf units in the loft, so about 12 double-wide (24") box perches. But we only had 6 rollers, so that was working out --- plenty of space.
> 
> If the boxes are made to be 12"x12", do they share those? Or do you need one of those per bird?


 Most prefer to be perched alone but it dont matter what kind they have certain burds like cetain perches.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

kcabhaselrig said:


> Can you mix the types, or would that cause fights?
> 
> Right now, we have 3 book shelf units in the loft, so about 12 double-wide (24") box perches. But we only had 6 rollers, so that was working out --- plenty of space.
> 
> If the boxes are made to be 12"x12", do they share those? Or do you need one of those per bird?


12 x12 is fine if your not breeding in it..or rather letting them raise babies in it.. they will just use it to perch and protect their space and perhaps make a nest in there..but you would just let them have fake eggs in there..or seperate the pairs..


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

Birds are not really picky when it comes to perches but I prefer box perches because they are protected from droppings, they are easy to clean, most birds enjoy the big space and easy to catch birds when needed.


----------



## kcabhaselrig (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you for all of your input. I think we are going to go with the box perches. We really appreciate your help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

birdkeeper said:


> Birds are not really picky when it comes to perches but I prefer box perches because they are protected from droppings, they are easy to clean, most birds enjoy the big space and easy to catch birds when needed.


You're right. They aren't picky.................they will perch on whatever you give them. They have no choice. But with the V perches, they have to grab on constantly with their feet. That isn't even a normal way for a pigeon to perch. A parrot yes. A pigeon...no. Something flat is much better for them.
The box perches are fine, but you would have to have at least one for each bird, as they like a perch to themselves.


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

i have a big log at the top of my loft so they can walk around and a few sticks to the side and the nests at the top of the log...well it works for me!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It should also work for the birds. What do they like? Pigeons roost on a flat surface by nature. Not on something to which they have to hang on all night. And they like to lay down and to be able to cover their feet when it is cold out. Guess it depends on who you are trying to please.


----------

